# Buying ADvice : Canon EOS 700D vs Nikon D5300 vs suggestions



## itsaashish (Sep 8, 2014)

What's your budget?
Upto 50k INR

Camera type?
DSLR

Body Style?
Not the compact p&s type

How much zoom do you want/expect?
No clue, you suggest.

Do you care for manual exposure controls?
Yes

What will you be shooting with this camera?
Friends and families, in weird poses . Landscape., - I'm DSLR enthusiast -lets put it that way

Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports?
Outdooes and Indoors 

Video?
Yes, but not really an issure

Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?
Canon EOS 700D/ Nikon D5300 

Any brand preference? Like/dislike
Canon, Nikon

From where will you be buying?
Local store 

Any other features you need?
Viewfinder, Image stabilization, Continuous drive/burst mode, , External flash, mic jack, HDMI , HDR whatever I can get max.
Nikon D5300 has GPS & Wi-fi but not really an issue unless you advice me otherwise

Anything else you would like to tell us?.
I'm in Nepal and might not get all the models to choose from ...please suggest me the model and i'll get back for alternatives if i cannot find it here.

Also, I would not want to go for model older than the ones i've given above.


----------



## nac (Sep 8, 2014)

IMO, either 60D or D7000 is a better choice. But if you want to stick with "new", other than the models you have narrowed down, there is D3300. Weigh their features and buy the one you like.


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 8, 2014)

700D with 18-55mm STM lens can be had for within 42K IC,convert that to NC.Best is to head over to Kolkata/Siliguri, buy, cross Silla and get in. That hybrid sensor is is excellent in AF and low light too.D5300 is very good too but somehow I love that Canon for the extra control it offers. You won't go wrong with either. Just remember its the Lens and You who makes the most difference for a good shot to be great!


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 8, 2014)

I would suggest to get canon 700D...I have no idea why nikon removed the physical buttons ..and canon have definitely worked upon the build quality now


----------



## kaz (Sep 8, 2014)

700D has some better video recording capabilities too...


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 13, 2014)

Any DSLR is a waste in video photography. I have seen em all !  Low light video is a disgrace. All this when compared to a NEX3/5 mirrorless.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 13, 2014)

really Inci ...thats really sad..I have heard people using DSLR for pro videos with bokeh n all..


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 13, 2014)

600D,7D,70D,5DMK2 [MENTION=128954]sujoy[/MENTION] they all are noisy in low light where as the mirroless from Sony's are way better much better. All this talk of Canon is better in DSLR video over Nikon is bullcrap. Canon might be better but that better is bitter.


----------



## itsaashish (Sep 13, 2014)

Video is not an issue..who takes videos from DSLR anyways..

Probably getting Canon EOS 700d.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 13, 2014)

hmm that makes sony still the best for video it seems


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 13, 2014)

[MENTION=128954]sujoy[/MENTION] Yes sony is still the king of the hill from video quality to HD Video compression.

Make sure that 700D has STM kit lens.


----------



## itsaashish (Sep 14, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> [MENTION=128954]sujoy[/MENTION]
> 
> Make sure that 700D has STM kit lens.



Wouldnt that increase my cost with around 20000 ? i guess they're just providing the 18-55mm lens.. do i need to be more specific on this lens thing?


----------



## nac (Sep 14, 2014)

^ No, it wouldn't shoot up your budget. The basic kit lens is STM lens. Inci just wants you to make sure that the seller is giving STM lens (Not the older one "Non STM lens")


----------



## itsaashish (Sep 14, 2014)

okies...thanks mate..i'll check that 

- - - Updated - - -

btw how do i identiy STM lens..will it be written on the lens..coz last week i went to the store for a look of the slr but don't think i noticed anything written other than '18-55mm.......'


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 15, 2014)

Its written on the Lens.


----------



## itsaashish (Sep 19, 2014)

I got EOS 700D , STM 18-55mm lens..thanks for the help guys!


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 19, 2014)

Great...congrats


----------



## nac (Sep 20, 2014)

Congrats and happy clicking...


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 24, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> I would suggest to get canon 700D...I have no idea why nikon removed the physical buttons ..and canon have definitely worked upon the build quality now


Canon 700d


----------

